# Dose anyone have a good stencil of a nightmare?



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm wanting to make tee shirts for my helpers this year . I was hoping to put a cool nightmare on them but I can't seem to find a good stencil.
Help


----------



## Spooks (Oct 24, 2008)

*Could you explain a little more?*

I'm a little new to all this, but I'd really like to help you out... I'm just a little confused. When you say 'nightmare,' do you mean any spooky-halloweeny type stencil? Or is there a specific kind of thing you're referring to when you say 'nightmare?' Let me know...


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

A nightmare is a flaming horse like the headless horseman rides


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might try doing a Google image search using "flaming horse" as the search term. If you find a picture you like, you could print it out and use it to make a stencil. I just tried this for fun and saw a couple decals that could be used to make stencils.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Good idea , Thank you


----------

